# Suche Revolver von vorne



## Rodpacker (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche da ein Bild von einem Revolver von vorne (ähnlich dem CD-Cover der ersten BodyCount CD)
hier im Forum habe ich endlich eins in der Suchmaschine gefunden, nachdem bei Google usw. nur Seitansichten zu sehen waren.  Allerdings ist das Bild hier zwar gut, aber nicht das was ich suche...
Habt Ihr Ideen?


thanx a lot
Ron


----------



## hotsale (13. Mai 2004)

*Revolver von vorn*

Hi,
bin stolzer Besitzer einer Smith&Wesson 686
Ich könnte dir ein paar Fotos mit meiner Digi machen.
Sag mir was du genau brauchts, (w.zb. geladene Trommel usw)
meine E-mail plleer@gmx.de
cu


----------

